# Milwaukee warranty issue



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i did not mean to pile on a milwaukee bashing. my situation was bizarre . I still buy milwaukee tools . Though I certainly do not "just" by milwaukee .I tend to buy a tool not a brand .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup. I have about 4 platforms I use. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My Milwaukee trim saw overheated and now doesn't work. I'm wondering if it's worth fixing or not it's beyond warranty anybody have this problem?


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Tom M said:


> My Milwaukee trim saw overheated and now doesn't work. I'm wondering if it's worth fixing or not it's beyond warranty anybody have this problem?


whats a trim saw? Is it the latest model .


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It's not the fuel version. It's the 6.5" cheaper one. Good saw though. Got hot and clicked off. A shame to toss it out if it's a $15. Part. If not no big deal. It came with my impact/hammer drill combo.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

dang ,sorry to say it but "dump it" the fuel or brushless is So much better .This is your time to up grade .You will be impressed


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I tried to kill my M12 multi tool (fuel) by running it hard on a hot day.

It came back to life after it cooled off.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The saw is only about a year old of occasional use. I still have my 18 volt Makita which I grabbed as backup to use can't kill that so I had it for 7 years.

Use that way more than this song dropped it off a roof you name it never did any service on it.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Milwaukee website has a link for service. 
Clicky the link, enter the serial # and it will print you out a shipping label. Ship that thing in, and you'll likely get a new saw in the mail within a week. 

I've used this three times and even for a faulty trigger, they just replaced the tool outright. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

8 days later. Like it's new no charge. :thumbsup:


----------

